# Help! Puppy hates restraint..very vocal and physical!



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Max is three months old now. He has not liked being picked up or held from day one. I always carry him down the stairs and he cries and thrashes, bites. He is getting better..just some whining while being held now while going down the stairs

When we try to lay him on his side, or back, or restrain him for nail trimming.(one paw at a time)..he freaks out! Thrashing, screaming, biting! Sounds horrible..we have tried to wait it out..he eventually whimpers and then starts again.He will not settle. I have tried just restraining him for a brief hold, then play. I have tried a brief hold and click /treat for good behavior. Nothing seems to work and now when he thinks I am sitting down for restraint work..not just toys.he tries to scurry away ...the last thing I want. 

He was great at puppy school for his first day..walked in like he owned the place. Had great focus.only.barked a couple times at the other pups and went about his business.He did have a barking at other dogs issue going, but we have worked on distraction with toys/treats and that has diminished. He was very confident and calm in class.. He was very good!...Until..we tried to do any type of restraint..he doesnt mind leash restraint..just plain old physical restraint!He was So loud..I think he scared the labradoodle owners..lol!!

Any suggestions..what has worked for others?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't try to lay him on his side or back! That will work.

Restrain with him upright. Stop making him feel so insecure, "love" him into restraint after a long bout of playing when he's already relaxed.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Don't try to lay him on his side or back! That will work.
> 
> Restrain with him upright. Stop making him feel so insecure, "love" him into restraint after a long bout of playing when he's already relaxed.


He fights the upright restraint too! I do think I will stop with the laying down for now, although I do want him to be able to work up to that skill. We try the whole cuddle thing..it works soo soo. Def a work in progress on that. He will lay flat , put his head flat on the ground with clicker, but if I touch him he jumps up.

Maybe he is too young for this? I just dont want an 80 lb dog that cant be handled at the vet, or be groomed, or have nails trimmed etc.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Stop carrying him. Most puppies don't like it and don't need it. If you feel the need, put a leash on him to slow him down going down the stairs, but, otherwise, let him do it himself.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

It is good to restrain him but the stuff on the back and sides have made him distrustful of you.
Some dogs just don't like it, and dogs who don't mind still have to TRUST YOU before they'll expose themselves like that.

So - playplayplay, happy puppy, then snuggle with him and work him into being still. Don't let him get frustrated and overwhelmed by the restraint, REBUILD the trust.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

How big is his crate? When Wolfie was a puppy and hated his nails done, I used to get in his crate with him and shut the door. There was no where for him to go and he had no choice but to let me cut his nails. Now, when he sees the clippers, he sits and gives me his paw without hesitation.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is how we worked on gentle restraint in Halo's puppy class: 










We cradled them in our laps and fed treats while playing with their feet, their ears, their tail, touching their tummies and their muzzles. She didn't always like it either, but I waited until she stopped struggling to release her. Eventually she learned to be calm and accept it. Handling desensitization is a very good thing to work on, your vet will thank you one day!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Gabe does the same. He screams his little head off like I'm killing him. But I just try to hold him gently and ignore it until I'm done with his nails or whatever. I won't let him go until he calms down, and he always does.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> We cradled them in our laps and fed treats while playing with their feet, their ears, their tail, touching their tummies and their muzzles. She didn't always like it either, but I waited until she stopped struggling to release her. Eventually she learned to be calm and accept it. Handling desensitization is a very good thing to work on, your vet will thank you one day!


Great pics - this is what we do w/our dogs too, at least the ones we get from puppyhood on 

All my dogs we raised from puppy (or got before 1yr) are very good about letting me do their nails. 
I recommend holding your puppy like this at the end of the day, before bed, when they are sleepy and relaxed. 
The forcing on back/side, pinning down thing is not necessary to get this kind of response shown in the photo Cassidy's Mom posted. 
You want your dog to enjoy being held in this manner, not be adversarial to you


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you sure that your little guy doesn't have any physical issues that might cause him pain in some positions?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

While it's not out of the question - I've seen many puppies like she describes - they just need to be taught patience and that restraint isn't the end of the world.
All dogs need to learn frustration tolerance and how to be restrained.

Part of why dogs hate having their nails done is because we usually squeeze the paw some if the dog tries to move away. We then squeeze tighter and it's not comfortable for the dog. They naturally fight it until it's just miserable for all.
It's part of being a dog, though. If you have a dog you can't touch it's feet or do it's nails, it's a case for having to sedate the dog every 8 weeks or so. Not a good scenario.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

As far as trimming the nails, we taught our puppy to tolerate it first by letting him get used to the nail clipper and esp. to the pedi paw nail grinder.

Then we gave him a Bully Stick to chew on while we did his nails - worked good with him and we do the same today.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Here, we work with them from the moment we get them (puppies) using very small cat clippers or even human nail trimmers to nick the tip off.
I show adopters how to do all that, as well. But adult dogs are another story, many times they've been traumatized by the clipping process - or never taught how to accept it when young. 
As a rule people don't understand how critical some of the skills are that puppies need to be taught.


----------

